# Source for 2" flexible aluminum pipe



## Philip (Dec 4, 2007)

I searched the Internet for 2" flexible aluminum pipe and found nothing.  I know I can buy an outside air kit if I want to pay $50 or more, but does anyone know where I can buy just the pipe?  I only need about 3' and it just get my goat that I can buy 4" flexible aluminum dryer vent for less than $10, but no one seems to sell the same thing in a 2" diameter except in a kit for $50.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## jtp10181 (Dec 4, 2007)

What about something like this but just crimp the crap out of it to make it fit the 2"

http://www.deflecto.com/OMS/tier2_template_air.aspx?ProductID=959

I looked all over thier site and found nothing in 2"


----------



## pegdot (Dec 4, 2007)

Philip, check at your local Advance or Auto Zone. I'm not sure what it's called but I know I've seen 2" flexible tubing, that sure looks like the stuff in OAK's, under the hood of some late model cars. I believe it's part of the air intake system. 

If I decide to install my insert I'm going to have the same problem. I'll need something like 18' of the stuff but out local Lowe's has 3" flexible dryer vent in 6' sections so I'll likely just use that cut, crimp, and clamp the heck out of the stove end and try to get a good seal at the joints. 

Peggy


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 4, 2007)

we carry a 6 ft length for $21.45 plus shipping, if thats helpful to you, its not necessary to buy the whole kit


----------



## Philip (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you for the suggestions.  I too saw 3" flexible aluminum vent pipe at Lowe's or Home Depot the other day.  I haven't checked any auto supply places.  I'll do that tomorrow.  I found 2" rigid aluminum tubing on Ebay, but that would make it harder to hook up the stove.  If I don't find anything else, I think I'll get the 6' length that England Stove Works sells.  I didn't know they sold it separately.


----------



## paulslush (Dec 5, 2007)

I vote for the 3 inch, crimp it down and use alumminum tape to secure it to your fresh air intake. I also thought those fresh air kits were a bit overpriced.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 5, 2007)

Philip said:
			
		

> Thank you for the suggestions.  I too saw 3" flexible aluminum vent pipe at Lowe's or Home Depot the other day.  I haven't checked any auto supply places.  I'll do that tomorrow.  I found 2" rigid aluminum tubing on Ebay, but that would make it harder to hook up the stove.  If I don't find anything else, I think I'll get the 6' length that England Stove Works sells.  I didn't know they sold it separately.



ok, for some reason thats not listed on the website , i'll check on that tomorrow, if you do end up wanting one from our stock let me know.


----------



## Philip (Dec 5, 2007)

Peggy, I just found a 2" flexible muffler/exhaust pipe repair kit at AutoZone.com.  They don't say how long it is - I might need two kits but at $6.00 each, I think I can afford two.  Thanks for suggesting I look at auto parts stores.


----------



## wilbilt (Dec 5, 2007)

The flex exhaust pipe is heavy and probably overkill. Look for the flexible aluminum heat riser tubing at the auto parts store.

It's easier to deal with and  less expensive.


----------

